# Seems blah



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi! My V Kimber is nearly 2 years old now and I can't tell if she is calming down a bit or something is wrong. Kimber loves to me outside and she plays and runs and then when it is time to come inside she just seems blah for the rest of the day. It has been warmer out with the summertime temps and all and her body feels so warm. Is this normal for them? I feel like I should take her to the vet and have her looked at.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're really that worried, you should take her in for a Vet check. Dogs aren't really great at regulating body temperature in warm weather, since they don't sweat like humans do. It never hurts to have her checked.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi

I couldn't imagine Leo,13 months old,lying down on the bathroom tile floor for hours!
But he does when there are 37 C degrees outside.
he becomes lively and happy in the evening though when we propose a forest walk or a swim !

hope it is the same for your V

Good luck

Miru


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I put PIKE's crate (it has no door) over a a/c vent - come in - drink of water - then he hits the crate - coolest place in the house & PIKE KNOWS it !!!!!!! did raise the crate pan up about a inch on wood blocks so the air circulates


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing about our 2 year old recently as well! I don't know if he's just starting to mature in the house or if he doesn't feel well. But usually if he's feeling under the weather, he's really grouchy and gets a little snappy. He's still raring to go when he's outside, but lately just chills/sleeps most of the day in the house. Usually he's nuts all day long  Let us know if you find anything if you decide to do a vet check!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never hurts to do a vet check, but me and the dogs are both blah after a run during the summer. Temps in the high 90s, along with the high humidity makes it feel like a sauna. Around my house its a early morning run, then come home, and the dogs crash. If I'm lucky, I get to crash with them.


----------

